# Been Trying 3+ years with blocked tubes



## WantingARainbow (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi my name is Stephanie I am 25 year's old and Rodney is 27 year's old here's a little about us:


Rodney and I have been trying to get pregnant for three year’s now and have had a total of 10 losses all together.  For me it has been a total of 12 pregnancy losses, one being a still birth at 33 week’s.  It has been really hard on us just like it is for any other couple who has been trying many year’s with no rainbow baby or success.

We had our first loss in 2010, we where in shock to find out that we where pregnant. How could this be? My tubes are tied and of coarse I went around Trying To Conceive sites reading stories and how many people have had this happen to. And, my eyes where in shock to read it has happened more then people think.

We kept trying and after our third loss together we choose to go see an doctor about what was going on and causing the losses. We had an procedure done called “HSG” test to check for blockage in the tubes that would cause fertility issues and also be the causes of multiple miscarriages.  This is where I and my husband found out my right fallopian tube had healed on it’s own enough that an egg could pass through and get fertilized.  Only problem is that my left tube was still closed shut from the tubal ligation in 2009.

A few weeks after our HSG procedure we had a cyst rupture my right fallopian tube. Yeah! The one that had been allowing us to conceive. I had to have surgery to repair my tube and make sure I was okay and everything. But, it caused my right tube to have massive scar tissue issues.  Which makes it even harder for couples to conceive and have a healthy pregnancy without the risk of more miscarriages.

We had gotten pregnant several times after that but keep loosing our pregnancies. We had done fertility treatments such as Clomid which is to help a women who is not ovulating to ovulate it also helps regulate a women’s cycle as well as make her eggs stronger.

Not only was I suffering long cycles 33 day’s long and ovulating at day 17 or sometimes day 21 in my cycle.  But, I was loosing them because of my scar tissue we had to fix my cycle and hope that the clomid worked to make my eggs strong enough not to get damaged as they where traveling to implant inside my uterus.

I and my husband started with 100 Mg of clomid days 3-7 of my cycle it caused me to ovulate at the normal cycle day 17 I normally had. It made my luteal phase longer instead of 14 day luteal phase it was 17.  I did fall pregnant but lost the baby at 5 weeks.

On my second round of clomid I did 50 mg days 1-5.  My ovulation cramps I could actually feel this time, my symptoms where way worse the 100 mg dosage cycle.  I did ovulate early on cycle day 14.  Still had a long luteal phase 17 days.

I ended up pregnant with twins, we found out it was twins when I had routine beta numbers checked which I have to have every 48 hours due to my history of miscarriages at least 3 times.  My blood work had been at a level of 24 but dropped the next day at the ER when I went in due to cramps and negative home pregnancy tests. My ER bloods showed a level of 10 Beta HCG level.

The day before it was 24 Beta HCG level.  So that was showing we where getting ready to miscarry and we where planning for the worse.  A few day’s later I ended up getting positive pregnancy tests again!  So, went back in for another Quantitative HCG and sure enough my levels went from a 10 HCG level to 72!  We where thrilled but knew we where not out of the game.  The doctor said it was most likely vanishing twin syndrome. Which can cause HCG levels to drop then rise.

We have not only done fertility medications Progesterone and Clomid. But also have done ovulation tests, BBT charting, instead cups. We are supposed to switch to Femara in August/September time. Right now not using anything just trying to give my body a break from the stress we are only marking our BD time on our chart not temping hopefully this will get us a rainbow baby.


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

What a tough time you've had, Stephanie.  Wishing you lots of luck!


----------

